# برنامج افرادات رائع جدا +الكراك Plate 'n' Sheet Development



## ironheart (18 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اليكم برنامج Plate 'n' Sheet Development-v3
http://rapidshare.com/files/199475056/pns3.rar.html
ومعى الاصدار الرابع:19:
ولكن اسئلكم الدعاء لى ولمولودى القادم بالصلاح والتقوى


----------



## فتوح (18 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً

وادعو الله لك ولمولودك القادم بالصلاح والتقوى

وهل ممكن تضع لنا الإصدار الرابع


----------



## ironheart (18 فبراير 2009)

انشاء الله عن قريب 
تحياتى للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## ironheart (19 فبراير 2009)

ارجو من المشرف التثبيت الاهمية هذا البرنامج فى شغل الصاج sheet metal
وشكرا


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (22 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وفي أهلك ومالك ولنا أن نسألك هل من شرح لهذا البرنامج
أريد أن أعرف القسم في تصنيع المواسير البرناش والدملج علي الكوع 
هناك جزء مفقود من ماذا يريد البرنامج أن نعطي لة 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_hanyaly (27 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

اخى الحبيب بارك الله فيك وارجو اعادة الرفع من جديد لان الرابط انتهى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نبيه الدياب (27 فبراير 2009)

please
reupload it 
it's important programm
thank you very much


----------



## هاله الشيخ (28 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك


----------



## ironheart (4 مارس 2009)

وصلات جديدة
http://rapidshare.com/files/205327338/pns2.9.rar.html

http://www.zshare.net/download/565275008a08f496/


----------



## م/زيكو تك (11 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل خيراً


----------



## haythemvip (11 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك فى مولودك


----------



## عصام سمحان (20 مارس 2009)

*شكرا*

اشكر لكم جهودكم و جزالم الله خيرا واسال الله العظيم ان يرزقنا و يرزقكم الذرية الصالحة
لكن الرابط لا يعمل معي الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## alaa_84 (4 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخى الكريم على المجهود.


----------



## fmharfoush (6 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك فى مولودك


----------



## memo star (21 أبريل 2009)

جــــــزاكم الله خــــــــــــيرا


----------



## okab73 (22 يونيو 2009)

<P>جزاك الله ألف خير  وبارك الله فيك </P>
<P>جاري التحميل</P>
<P> </P>


----------



## helalessac (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي علي البرنامج ونتمني الكثير


----------



## said_elshamy (17 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك


----------



## aalaa_designer (17 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرااا
ورزقك الولد الصالح

لو ممكن نبذة عن عمل البرنامج


----------



## aalaa_designer (17 نوفمبر 2009)

عفوا الرابط لايعمل


----------



## palnet2007 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك مولود كما تتمني ويتربا في عزك واذا كنت طيب القلب لا تقلق من رحمة الله


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (31 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

